# Driver for Canon lbp 2900



## nosuch (Sep 15, 2006)

I purchased that today, although the clerk knew that I use a mac he gave me no warning. in an older threat I read that it works with a file named cncupslbp2900captk.ppd.
But I cannot find it. can anybody help, please?

Thanks

Stephan


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 15, 2006)

Your printer is not supported by Canon on the Mac. However, there is an available CUPS driver for it. You may download it here.


----------



## nosuch (Sep 15, 2006)

MisterMe said:


> Your printer is not supported by Canon on the Mac. However, there is an available CUPS driver for it. You may download it here.



Thanks, I tried that before, but could not get the printer to work. I am not sure thet I did everything right (I installed foomatic and ghostscript but was not able to find the  requested ppd (The canon drivers provide "rpm" files, but no ppd), so if someone could give a step by step description what to do on the mac after installin foomatic an ghostscript, that would be great.
I am not a computer expert, so I understand only half of that description on the linuxprinting page.

Thanks

Stephan


----------



## nosuch (Sep 16, 2006)

I am so fed up with that shit, I think I'll bring it back today. I thought this kind of problems were long gone.
As an alternative I found the Samsung ML-2250 (at least they offer drivers for macs on their website). Any experiences or alternatives in that price range?


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 16, 2006)

nosuch said:


> I am so fed up with that shit, .... As an alternative I found the Samsung ML-2250 (at least they offer drivers for macs on their website). ...


If you want to use a cheap model of a less popular brand of printer with your Mac, you are going to have to be patient. Rather than getting frustrated, you should take a minute or two to read about CUPS in the MacOS X *Help* menu. Apple and the opensource community have provided you with a lot of options. It is up to you to take advantage of them. As for the Samsung ML-2250, the only drivers available on Samsung's website are for Windows and Linux.


----------



## bobw (Sep 16, 2006)

Take a look at Brother Printers.

Very good printers. Been using a 1670N for 4 years with no problems. Apple includes PostScript Printer Description (PPD) files in 10.3 and 10.4.

This is Apple's page for info.


----------



## igorenya (Dec 11, 2009)

nosuch said:


> I purchased that today, although the clerk knew that I use a mac he gave me no warning. in an older threat I read that it works with a file named cncupslbp2900captk.ppd.
> But I cannot find it. can anybody help, please?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



If you want to use Canon LBP 2900 on your Mac do this:

1 Turn off the printer
2 Go to yourHDD/Librairy/Printers and make a folder "Canon"
3 Remove old printer in System Preferences - Print & Fax. Right click in Printers and select "Reset printing system..."
4 Download http://boolet.free.fr/CAPT.zip and unpack it ti the yourHDD/Librairy/Printers. Now you have a new folder yourHDD/Librairy/Printers/CAPT
5 Download Printer Driver and install it.
6 Reboot
7 Enjoy
8 Make a donation via PayPal 

I have Mac Os X 10.5.7 Leopard and my Canon LBP 2900 works great


----------



## susiegardiner (Jan 21, 2011)

This worked perfectly for me! Thanks


----------

